# Breeding from my mare - please put me off this idea!



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

I have a stunning mare who is conformationally correct and has excelled in the show ring. Her sire  is a graded stallion who won his breed class at HOYS, her dam was a successful show hack. My mare had movement to die for but is now permanently 1/10th lame, even after expensive op, 18 months rehab and rest. I keep having this crazy idea I should breed from her and need putting off! 

If I did she would foal down at a local stud and foal would spend first two years of  its life, once weaned, with other youngsters in safely fenced fields. So an expensive project! But it would be lovely to potentially have something for my mare to do and a youngster with my mare's genes for the future. So what are the "cons" please? What are the risks to the mare and how likely (if I pick a conformationally correct stallion that compliments my mare) is it that I will end up with a healthy foal without defects? Thank you for your time  in answering.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 November 2017)

Firstly, what is causing her to be lame?


----------



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

She has constricted movement in her right hind and doesn't quite 100% weight bear on it - she stands with it slightly forward and upright and doesn't track up well with it on the outside of a circle and doesn't fully extend the fetlock down. I have owned her for 4 years. It has been fully investigated twice with full scans, once by tenoscopy and tendons themselves are fine. Her annular ligament on that side was thickened, so after a lot of thought and research decided to have the annular cut by keyhole. It hasn't made any difference to her lameness though, although she now has a fat fetlock so that's an end to even the possibility of in-hand showing (lameness is not evident in a straight line). I know her breeder so I know it wasn't there as a youngster. She's 11 now.


----------



## conniegirl (3 November 2017)

I think you need to find the source of the lameness first to ensure it isnt something she will pass on to her foal.


----------



## GirlFriday (3 November 2017)

Also: you talked of your mare "having something to do"... if you imagine that each foal takes, at most, 3 years from you deciding to breed to being weaned and that your mare could live to, say, 30... that is a lot of foals to fill her time! She could also be a companion to something you buy, or loan/foster from rescue. If you have the funds and (access to) facilities think how good you'd feel if she was nanny (or maybe 'younger friend') to something with an otherwise uncertain future - you might not be able to ride them but then you wouldn't be able to ride foal for a while/maybe ever,


----------



## JillA (3 November 2017)

Easy peasy - for every 10 foals that make it to maturity without any blemishes or health problem there will be a few who don't. When I was breeding I reckoned every third one, I had itchers with no genetic history, one with sinus problems, one slipped a stifle at 2................need I go on? And then there is the risk, not only to the foal but to the mare as well. If you want to do it as a way of keeping the mare's bloodlines, fine, but if you just want a youngster, go out and buy one and let someone else take the risk, both health wise and financial. The mare doesn't need a job, field retirement will be right up her street I would guess


----------



## TheMule (3 November 2017)

There is a significant risk to the mare, foaling is not always a straightforward business. But if she's retired anyway that may be a risk you're happy to take.
I lost my first homebred at 18months to ramdom bad luck. It was very, very tough. I thought long and hard before breeding again and now have a fab little colt but I'm trying to be a bit more emotionally distanced this time as there's just so much than go wrong.
It's also the most fantastic experience and I don't think breeding 1 foal for yourself is something to shy away from, you sound like you have a good sensible plan


----------



## paddi22 (3 November 2017)

i had a super foal last year break a leg in a field randomly and have to be pts
The foal before that ended up too small for me to ride
what if you get a lovely foal and then notice it has the constricted movement?


----------



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

Thank you all for replies and taking the time. Definitely doing the job of putting me off! Don't think it is a genetic problem though as it is only one leg and as I say, I know the breeder and she didn't have any issue up to 4 years old when she sold her. Think it's because previous owner didn't dare ride her, kept her stabled 24/7, and pessoa-ed the life out of her on tight circles every day. Possibly in one direction only! Just to add some more thinking to the plan, planning on breeding a dun connemara x tb as these seem to be very marketable and who knows what might happen in future so I need to breed something that will sell/be wanted. Also plan of keeping it elsewhere for first two years  is partly so it can hang out with other youngsters but also to keep some emotional distance just in case of a tragedy. Do keep off-putting stories coming - it's doing the trick!


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2017)

TheMule said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..
It's also the most fantastic experience and I don't think breeding 1 foal for yourself is something to shy away from, you sound like you have a good sensible plan
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This.  When the foal is out and standing with the attentive mare,  there is little in this world which leaves me lost for words,  and it happens every time.

In the unlikely event of disaster,  as much else in life,  it's still better to wish that we hadn't,  rather than wish that we had.

Alec.


----------



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

I guess I would really like to know more about risks to the mare. I know about risks of retained placenta and the unlikely but gruesome risk of prolapsed uterus. What else can go wrong and put the mare at risk?


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			I guess I would really like to know more about risks to the mare. I know about risks of retained placenta and the unlikely but gruesome risk of prolapsed uterus. What else can go wrong and put the mare at risk?
		
Click to expand...

I farm sheep,  and had a long talk with my vet on this very point.  When lambing 'in' then probably 20-30% of ewes need assistance with giving birth.  He pointed out that however hopeless horses generally were at caring for themselves,  it would be unusual for him to be called out any more often than perhaps twice a year because it's the one aspect of the equine that pregnancy and parturition are generally managed very well and without assistance.

I've never had a mare which has prolapsed and a retained placenta is very easily dealt with.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (3 November 2017)

Oh FGS do it! She sounds gorgeous, you want a very sellable youngster, in case it doesn't work out. You can obviously afford the best of care. Why the hell not?


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 November 2017)

i would say go for it if you are breeding something for yourself, but think hard if you are breeding to sell.it will cost you alot of money to raise a foal and you may not recoup that


----------



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

Thanks for latest replies. I realise this is idea is an expensive indulgence and a somewhat sentimental plan. Foal is for me and I know I will lose money on it if I have to sell but at least if it's something popular, it will hopefully have a home if god forbid something were to happen to me. I have had some way out ideas of what to breed her to! But I think lesser known crosses can be difficult to predict and to potentially sell, so I hope a connie 3/4 cross TB 1/4 will be something others will want. 

Anyone with information about specific risks to the mare, it would be great to hear from you.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 November 2017)

I'm on a yard with people who breed. I was utterly smitten by the last year's foal and can't wait for the next new arrival in Spring. I can't think of many things more wonderful than raising a foal from birth! I think unless there is a risk of passing the issue on, or the mare struggling to cope with a pregnancy then I'd go for it too! Sorry!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 November 2017)

Nearly lost both mare and foal in my one and only breeding experience. Luckily I had decided late on to send mare away to foal at Twemlows Stud, and their experienced staff managed to save the day. It was close, though.


----------



## Marigold4 (3 November 2017)

Hi Tiddlypom
What happened to your mare? I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 November 2017)

The foaling started normally, then the foal turned upside down so was stuck. If I'd have been foaling solo at home, as initially planned, I wouldn't have been able to sort this without a vet. My vets are a minimum of 20 minutes away...

As it was, the two stud grooms did cope but they still made an emergency call to the resident vet, who arrived just after the foal did.

No pemanent ill effects suffered. Foal is now a healthy 6yo, competing regularly and aiming at BE100s next year. However, she didn't make the size and substance I need, so she's out on loan :rolleyes3:.


----------



## TheMule (3 November 2017)

My sister lost her mare in foaling- the foal was huge (despite using a smaller stallion) and it had a leg hooked back. We couldn't get it forwards, the vet couldn't get it forwards, it died and was just stuck. She went in, had a GA and we eventually pulled it out but she was incredibly weak, retained the placenta and we lost her 2 days leater through toxic laminitis. It was horrendous.


----------



## Asha (3 November 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			^^^^ This.  When the foal is out and standing with the attentive mare,  there is little in this world which leaves me lost for words,  and it happens every time.

In the unlikely event of disaster,  as much else in life,  it's still better to wish that we hadn't,  rather than wish that we had.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You ole softie Alec !

Have to say my hubby doesn't ride, or handle the horses, but wow does he love it when a foal arrives. Our foal born this year, was supposed to be sold on. We watched him born on CCTV, it was amazing. Hubby got to see him stand, and suckle, hes been smitten ever since. Needless to say hes going nowhere. The most difficult bit is getting them in foal, some years its been straight forward, others well, I'm left with a hefty bill and nothing. Good luck


----------



## Equi (3 November 2017)

Put it this way, she either will foal fine, or she won't. She will either pass something on and affect the foal, or she won't. Ive only bred three, two are prefect examples of how it should be done with perfect healthy foals and zero issues....one (from one of the same mares to the same stallion) was aborted very late term as it had died in utero, thus was stuck breech and upside down and almost took the mare with him. Had the mare been maiden, and not so "stretchy" or if the vet had been 30mins later in getting out, or if i had god forbid not been watching my CCTV so seen her go into labour, and had i not been OCD about learning of the "wrongs" and noticed immediately something was wrong then she would be dead. We never found out why the foal died but i have a suspicion it was caused by the final vaccine...and if im honest i will never vaccinate a mare in foal ever again despite it being okay twice before.

Put it this way, if you plan to breed, you have to be mentally prepared to loose one or both, and be able to deal with that. Its a complete blessing, and the most amazing experience you can ever have with your horse, but it can come with a very high price.


----------



## Marigold4 (4 November 2017)

Thank you, Equi. This is what I need to hear! Are there any extra things you can do to keep the mare safe. She would go to the stud 6 weeks beforehand and would be scanned regularly up to then. Stud has CCTV and experienced staff. What else could I do to minimise risks?


----------



## TheMule (4 November 2017)

All you can really do beyond that is to ensure her worming and vaccinations are up to date and that she is a good weight, not too fat. It's luck of the drawer beyond that but your plan sounds sensible. 
I decided not to send mine to stud as it took away some of the magic for me, but the vet was on speed dial, I had a fully equipped foaling kit, had read/ watched everything available and had an experienced cattle farmer on hand to pull if necessary. Being there for the birth has to be one of the most magical moments of my life, despite being terrifying. It does depend on work though!


----------



## cyberhorse (4 November 2017)

If you are wanting the foal for yourself as you say and your vet is satisfied the lameness issue is not likely to be due to a hereditary problem then there are good reasons to seriously consider it. The people I know who breed keep the best for themselves and sell the rest. If you breed your own, even taking into account the risks then you have the chance of breeding something you wouldn't want to sell. The risks are loss of the mare, the foal or both, breeding something unsuitable for you that there is not much market for and the obvious financial costs. If you can afford the costs of getting the foal on the ground and three years keep to have something worth significantly less than you've invested then maybe it is worth the risk for that small chance you breed something you'd never be able to buy. 

For us the pleasure we have already had of being around our mare and foal is worth the risk of going through loosing my youngster in the near future. If I'd lost either at birth then I'm not sure if I would want to repeat the experience without a rethink. My mare was maiden but thankfully just got on with it with no issues. My foal is the sort of character you dream of having. First time in the stable in the morning the mare walked behind him as if to present him. He seemed to recognise my voice, got up and wobbled over to me and leant on my leg to balance. It was almost like he'd been waiting to meet me properly too and for me that has been my favourite moment after a lifetime around horses.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2017)

That's absolutely lovely Cyberhorse.... You aren't doing a very good job of putting OP off though!


----------



## Marigold4 (4 November 2017)

Thanks for all replies. Yes ... come on people, put me off. We started so well with people being negative about risks and chances of breeding something useful. Cyberhorse, you're encouraging me!! Any breeders out there who could give me a ballpark figure for how often (percentage wise) things go wrong for the mare and for the foal? Would one in 4 be about right? Over all the years, how many mares have you lost? It would be good to have a feel for how often there is a foaling tragedy.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2017)

I've never lost a mare at foaling though I did lose one when her foal was 14 weeks,  though her death wasn't linked to her having had a foal.

I've only lost one foal,  that was at 36 hours and despite the on hand attentions through the night of an emergency team from Rossdales.  For the last month at stud there was something clearly wrong with the mare,  though despite the very best attention and research,  we never got to the bottom of it.

We had a huge filly born by ET and carried by a mare which I KNEW was too small,  though the ET vets said she'd be fine.  The Stud (Sallyf on here) were exceptional in their diligence and managed to get the foal out but she was hypoxic and had major problems for the first 18 months of her life &#8212; walking from daylight in to a dark stable,  and back out again was difficult for her,  she had a strangely shaped head,  she couldn't stand any poll pressure and leading her was 'testing',  though she was in every way the kindest little thing (little?  she was 16.3 when she was two).  It was also sad that the other horses wouldn't have anything to do with her,  they hated the poor girl.

I was all for putting her down but the DG insisted 'Listen to me' &#8212; and that is her name!  She was sold back to the owner of the Advanced mare which provided the embryo and she couldn't be in a better place,  she has a huge and careful jump,  ALL her past problems are behind her and she has a future.

1 in 4 have problems?  Nowhere near that,  more likely 1 in 15 but that's only a guess and then most of those will be sorted out by competent stud grooms without veterinary assistance.  Birth is just about the only thing that horses manage well,  and for themselves.

There is one thing that you could add to your plans;  A prayer mat,  and when you find that it had no influence,  you can throw it away!  Of course there's a risk,  there's a risk attached to walking down the stairs in the morning and when we're half asleep,  or crossing a road or driving a car &#8230;&#8230;.. does the 'risk-factor' stop us?

Alec.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 November 2017)

I was told that 90% of foalings are perfectly straightforward, but in the 10% where things do go wrong, it is usually serious.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I was told that 90% of foalings are perfectly straightforward, but in the 10% where things do go wrong, it is usually serious.
		
Click to expand...

Just a minor correction for you . '_potentially serious,  without skilled and timely intervention_' . and that's why the wise have cctv cameras or send their mares away to stud where there are the facilities to deal with birthing problems.  Generally,  it's a leg back so only one foot is presented,  or more serious,  the foal is coming out backwards or it's breached,  but they're problems which are fairly easily rectified.

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 November 2017)

There is nothing more satisfying than choosing the stallion, foaling the mare, rearing the foal and watching it win its first class.

However, it is a fraught journey, an expensive one and a big worry.  I would do it again if I was younger.


----------



## Marigold4 (4 November 2017)

Thanks to you all who have taken the trouble to post and all your helpful and informed replies. OK, so basically, it's a lovely thing to do, it could go horribly wrong but if you do everything in your power to watch the mare and call for help at the earliest sign things start to look difficult, use CCTV, lots of professional help, something awful STILL might happen but you'll have done everything you can to lower the risk as much as you can and let's face it simply owning a horse is not without risk!  Does it help the mare to use a smaller stallion? I think in theory, not, but just wondering about people's experience on that one. The one I have in mind is smaller than my mare. Can scans be done leading up to the labour to check position of foal's legs etc?


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Thanks to you all who have taken the trouble to post and all your helpful and informed replies. OK, so basically, it's a lovely thing to do, it could go horribly wrong but if you do everything in your power to watch the mare and call for help at the earliest sign things start to look difficult, use CCTV, lots of professional help, something awful STILL might happen but you'll have done everything you can to lower the risk as much as you can and let's face it simply owning a horse is not without risk!  Does it help the mare to use a smaller stallion? I think in theory, not, but just wondering about people's experience on that one. The one I have in mind is smaller than my mare. Can scans be done leading up to the labour to check position of foal's legs etc?
		
Click to expand...

I now have a picture in my mind of the mare ambling into hospital for a scan !  Nature will do her job for you, good luck with whatever you decide to do.  I think a good chat with your vet is the way to go.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Does it help the mare to use a smaller stallion? ?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea but just as a point of interest - my daughters 14.2 pony  is by a 16.2 TB stallion out of a 13.2 Fell pony mare! 
I think it sounds a wonderful plan. Good luck x


----------



## spacefaer (4 November 2017)

In answer to your original question OP

Friend of mine has a 4 yr old she bred herself. Mare was a nice 16hh Danish warmblood. Got her in foal and sent her to a big stud to foal down, foal died during birth as the umbilical cord was wrapped round his neck (he was a lovely bay colt) Mare colicked as a result of the birthing trauma.

Following year, mare back in foal to the same stallion, foal born and was fine. Mare colicked when foal was 2 weeks old and had to have surgery. Very very tricky with new foal, suckling and wound from surgery.

Foal is now strapping 17.2hh warmblood 4 yr old. Very smart, but his dam was put down this summer, having never been ridden since his birth, as the trauma had been too great. She had laminitis, arthritis, and Cushings - all developed post birth. She was 12 when she was put down.

Another friend of mine had a fabulous TB mare, and wanted to breed a smart TB foal. She took out a bank loan to pay the very smart TB stallion stud fees, foaled successfully at stud, brought the foal home and when she was 3 months old, she got a tiny nick inside her hind leg. Turned out the field had previously had cattle in it, and she got a raging "blackleg" infection and was dead within the week.

Each spring, my FB news feed is full of people begging for surrogate mares for their foals, as the dam has died during birth or shortly afterwards.

Does that help??


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 November 2017)

I haven't bred many foals but from personal experience it's an amazing time.  I loved picking a suitable stallion and going "husband" shopping for my first stud bred one.  He's done himself proud in-hand and under saddle.  

Yes, it is a risk.  Touch wood, so far I haven't had much to worry about.  Heartache can be round the corner with any animal.  On the other hand, a home bred pony that you produce yourself is so rewarding, I have to recommend it.


----------



## JJS (5 November 2017)

As to the percentage you requested, I read that 19 in every 20 mares - so 95 percent - foal without complications (this was in a book written by a highly respected stud vet).

Would I do it in your position if the issue with your mare wasn't hereditary? It's hard to say. Having my own BOGOF baby this year has been an utter delight, but also one of the most difficult things I've ever done. Knowing that you're responsible for turning this tiny little scrap into a horse who can have a happy and productive future is a huge responsibility, but there is also something rather magical about it. And the surge of love that goes through you in the second they take their first breath is unreal. 

However, that doesn't mean you can ignore the risks. Although I was one of the lucky ones, a good friend lost her mare and unborn foal to pregnancy-related complications and swore never to try again. Had I experienced the same, my reply might have been a very different one. 

On the other hand, one of my greatest regrets is that I never did breed from my first horse, and that once she was gone, I didn't have any part of her left to hold on to. I would give a lot to be able to go back and change that. Which I think leaves me in the 'go for it' camp, so I'm really no help at all


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

Thanks Spacefaer, that's what I'm looking for., although it's lovely to hear all the positive stories too. All really helpful in making the decision. I worked for a year on a small stud in Europe and that year the 4 foals born were delivered by the mares with no problems whatsoever so I feel I have a overly rosy view of the process. 

I am thinking of keeping the mare and foal at the stud for the first months so that there will be lots of eyes on them (I work). Would that be a good idea to keep them safe? It will be a lot less fun (and more expensive!!) than having them at home but foal will be safer there, I think.  I have the sweetest old companion pony who has been a lovely nanny to a youngster before to take over once the mare and foal are weaned.


----------



## DabDab (5 November 2017)

I have been involved in around 50-60 foal births (none were my horses), and in all of those there have been 4 that have any kind of complication. In one case the mare died but the foal survived so there was a long trek across country for a surrogate. With that birth the vet was on hand very quickly, but he could do nothing to save the mare. 

In the other three cases the complications all resulted in short term foal deformities (wiggly limbs, hernia...), which may resolve on their own or may cause the foal to have to have further veterinary procedures when they are still very young (with all the trauma that that can entail).

Don't know if any of that helps, but hope it does. Good luck if you do decide to breed from her


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2017)

A friend had a very well bred mare by a sought after stallion for producing sport horses. She was borrowed and put in foal to an advanced event horse. The offspring got to two before it was decided that he had some sort of 'Down syndrome' type problem and he was put to sleep. The mare bred two other foals to a different stallion. The first one got a serious joint problem at four and had a year off. At five was a very difficult ride and the owner sold it to someone as a 'project'. He 'sorted it' with brute strength and it then went through several homes and all trace of it has now disappeared and I believe it is dead. The younger one graded first premium as a two year old. It was unable to be ridden due to persistent weakness at six and was put down at seven.

Huge amounts of money, three foals, three dead horses.

Another friend has bred a dozen easy foals since I've known her, but last year lost twins that weren't spotted until they were born. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			..

Huge amounts of money, three foals, three dead horses.

Another friend has bred a dozen easy foals since I've known her, but last year lost twins that weren't spotted until they were born. 

Hope that helps!
		
Click to expand...

Yep,  that's more like it!! 

Alec.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 November 2017)

Another tale to put you off .

When my mare was at Twemlows, they lost either a mare or foal at foaling (can't remember which way round it was). Another local breeder had also got an orphan foal/bereaved mare and a successful fostering was done at Twemlows.

The local breeder was none other than Johanna Vardon (National Foaling Bank.) So you have the combined expertise of two highly experienced studs and still a mare and  a foal were lost.


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

Thank you all. Definitely getting cold feet!


----------



## Asha (5 November 2017)

2 friends of mine have lost foals.

First was a lady who owned a gorgeous black mare , had her a long time and was the perfect allrounder. She put her in foal, all text book. The goal was born a stunning black colt. 2 days later , the foal died. They found him in the stable.  The second lady bred her mare , again all text book. Mare went over a fair bit and lost a lot of milk. Foal arrived , she was absolutely stunning ( gained elite at futurity ) had to have plasma . Seemed fine for first 6 months. Then just never thrived. She spent a small fortune trying to keep her comfortable. She looked like a RSPCA case, it was so sad.  She was eventually PTS.

I&#8217;ve bred several and never had a problem , although I can&#8217;t ride any of them as they are too sharp for me. I joke I&#8217;ve had a successful breeding program , breeding stunning talented horses that I can&#8217;t ride . I&#8217;ve now done the sensible thing and bought myself a horse to ride .


----------



## popsdosh (5 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Thank you all. Definitely getting cold feet!
		
Click to expand...

LOL statistically and in my experience equines have far less problems giving birth than all the others I have dealt with and most of those that go wrong are caused by human intervention that was not called for by inexperienced owners. You sending your mare to an experienced stud will protect you from most of them! Dont let the scare stories put you off things do go pear shaped but very rarely,us that have bred a lot know its just something that happens,however individual breeders have so much emotionally involved.
Just one thing I would add is maybe not to artificially force a pregnancy in a mare that is struggling to conceive as the likelihood of problems down the line multiply many times over as nature is trying to tell you something and you ignore at your cost.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (5 November 2017)

I bred from my little sect d x 24 years ago because I wanted something a bit bigger and not as chunky so put her to a TB stallion, everything went well, perfect filly foal delivered safely. Unfortunately she didn't make much bigger than her mum and had major health issues and had to be retired at the age of 7. Still have her she was 24 last July and enjoying life. My point is if you are breeding to have your perfect horse don't bother buy one that you know is going to be right, if your mare has health issues ensure she is not going to pass them on. Another thing to think about is the possibility that things can go wrong. I bought a miniature that was in foal and unfortunately she had a still birth a month early, it was extremely distressing for the poor mare and it happens so often and you could lose the mare through complications.  I would never breed again but I am very glad I did it once.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 November 2017)

Blimey, reading through all of the disasters makes me think I was just lucky with my two and the breeding of horses is a highly dangerous pursuit.  What a depressing list of heart breaking stories.

To cheer everyone up and maybe make the OP think it is possible to successfully bred a nice horse for her own use, and to reiterate my earlier comment.  There is nothing more satisfying than watching a homebred win its first class.  Just achieved it times 2 this morning with my homebred 4 year old.  Intro A and B both won and I had a little tear of pride.  Live the dream you only live once.


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

This is working magnificently! I can feel myself tempted to look at ready-made youngsters instead!


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

Great photo "adorable "alice"! What a lovely success story. Very super looking horse you have there. What a nice pair you make. You must be very proud. Well done on the dressage wins. A great achievement for a youngster to concentrate well enough to pull off a good score.


----------



## spacefaer (5 November 2017)

popsdosh said:



			LOL statistically and in my experience equines have far less problems giving birth than all the others I have dealt with and most of those that go wrong are caused by human intervention that was not called for by inexperienced owners. You sending your mare to an experienced stud will protect you from most of them! .
		
Click to expand...


The two studs involved in my friends' tales - one was a very experienced TB stud, and the other was a massive sports horse stud, heavily involved in AI. Both as experienced as anyone would want.  Not naming them, as the problems were nothing that either place did wrong.


----------



## ihatework (5 November 2017)

I recently bred my first (and probably last for a while) foal from a much adored competition mare. Like you it was an expensive indulgence and one to keep.
I went through most of the emotions you are going through, but did it anyway. My mare foaled down at a very experienced stud and stayed there for 6 weeks after foaling.

I can honestly say, despite all the angst, it's the best thing I have ever done.
Watching my independent and sassy mare turn into a complete and utter earth mother made my heart melt!

I'd love to be in a position to do it again in the future. Will need the lottery numbers to come in first though


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Watching my independent and sassy mare turn into a complete and utter earth mother made my heart melt! &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

HA!  and you won't be alone there!  It's amazing how often motherhood can transform the diva,  isn't it? 

Alec.


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

Well, my girl certainly has the diva quality! Ihatework, what made you decide to go for it in the end?


----------



## Marigold4 (5 November 2017)

Well, my girl certainly has the diva quality! Ihatework, what made you decide to go for it in the end?


----------



## ihatework (5 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Well, my girl certainly has the diva quality! Ihatework, what made you decide to go for it in the end?
		
Click to expand...

I bought half the horse, following a spell of competing her, and one of the conditions of my purchase was I could take a foal. I always intended to breed from her


----------



## LaurenBay (7 November 2017)

To be honest everything we do with Horses is a risk from traveling to riding down a road.

I did a years work experience in a stud, in the year we lost 1 mare (foal survived) and 1 foal (mare survived). Also saw 1 foal with such horrific fetlocks that it had surgery at a few weeks old, I can't tell you how the Horse is (if he still is alive) and another foal born with a severe eye condition meaning it couldn't be turned out during the daytime. But there were more success stories then bad and very nice foals born who all went on to well.

Someone on my yard had a horrific time, she rescued a mare to ride, few months down the line realized she had a BOGOF. The mare had problems foaling but with the help of the vets managed to deliver the foal (a whopping big colt) the mare never really recovered and kept colicing after the birth, which eventually ended up with the mare being PTS. Girl tried to find a foster home and could not so she hand reared. This colt turned out to be one of the most unpredictable Horses I've ever come across. He was dangerous at times. two (1 very well known) trainer came to see him and advised the best thing for the Horse was a bullet as something clearly was very wrong with this Horse. Horse was PTS at 4 years old. No PM done but I am certain the Horse had something seriously wrong with it.


----------



## Marigold4 (7 November 2017)

Thanks, Lauren Bay. Useful to hear. My problem is that I also worked at a small stud for a year but all 4 foals were delivered with the greatest of ease and mares and foals had no issues. So I need to know the awful things that  could happen and get rid of my overly rosy view of breeding. So thank you for your stories.


----------



## shanti (8 November 2017)

I bred two foals 10 years ago, my Arab foaled faultlessly and produced a lovely colt who I still have as my dressage horse. My QH had no issues either however her filly was, conformation wise, a total mess and at 4 she was injured in the paddock which left her unable to ever be ridden. It was a real shame as she has the sweetest temperament and is a joy to handle, she is currently on loan to a friend as a companion horse. I am glad I did it and had the experience but Its to much of an unknown for me to want to do it again.


----------



## Marigold4 (8 November 2017)

Thanks for all your breeding stories. Decision made not to breed from my lovely mare and potentially put her at risk. A load off my mind! Breeding best left to others.


----------



## HeroMaggie (9 November 2017)

I bought a really lovely mare to breed from.  She was very well bred but had an accident out hacking one day and ended her ridden career, which is the only way I was able to afford her!

Her first was to a young well bred graded stallion who was standing at a local stud.  She took first time and had a text book pregnancy and birth.  I now have an absolutely stunning 3 year old chestnut filly.  

Her second time around I sent her to Twemlows to put her to a proven international stallion using frozen semen.  After 3 unsuccessful tries due to her having a reaction to the extender (we think) we switched and used a stallion they were standing.  She took first time no issues and came home.  

She went back to Twemlows to have baby and after a long birth we had a strapping bay colt.  When baby was a week old the mare started to show signs something wasn't right.  Twemlows were incredible but she died within 24 hours of the first signs of illness.  Transpired to be septicaemia.  

After a couple of unsuccessful pairings we managed to find a kind foster mare for him and they stayed at stud together until he was weaned at 6 months.  He came home at 9 months and is thriving at home now rising 2 with his Shetland best mate.

All in he has cost well in excess of £15k and I lost my girl.  She now sits proudly next to the fire place! 

I have 2 wonderful homebreds who are more than I could've asked for in all ways.  They are really stunning horses with the most amazing personalities.  I am so proud of what we have bred and cant wait to see what they achieve in the future.

Would I do it all again?  I'm not so sure... it's such a gamble but I class myself as one of the lucky ones!


----------



## HeroMaggie (9 November 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Thanks for all your breeding stories. Decision made not to breed from my lovely mare and potentially put her at risk. A load off my mind! Breeding best left to others.
		
Click to expand...

You could buy a yearling and let her baby sit


----------



## Silverfire (12 November 2017)

Touching wood as I write this, I've bred 95 foals over last 26 years and never lost a mare or foal. Foaled 10 or so others for other people and did lose one mare 22 hours after foaling. I've also had three abort foals - one at hundred days, one at five months and one at seven months (that one from twisted umbrical cord).
Dont breed if you dont want to risk losing your mare, but if you do breed her then make sure there is someone with her at foaling.


----------



## Marigold4 (4 December 2017)

Just to update everyone who was kind enough to reply to my post with their breeding stories. I decided it was too risky to breed from beloved mare. Instead I have bought a 15hh Oldenburg (Royaldik) x TB (Primitive proposal) mare who is 7 years old and unbroken but well handled and with the nicest nature. Plan is to back her but take it slowly. She has had a foal so if breeding still appeals or riding isn't her thing, I could breed from her knowing that she has successfully foaled before and produced a lovely conformationally correct foal.


----------



## JillA (4 December 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Just to update everyone who was kind enough to reply to my post with their breeding stories. I decided it was too risky to breed from beloved mare. Instead I have bought a 15hh Oldenburg (Royaldik) x TB (Primitive proposal) mare who is 7 years old and unbroken but well handled and with the nicest nature. Plan is to back her but take it slowly. She has had a foal so if breeding still appeals or riding isn't her thing, I could breed from her knowing that she has successfully foaled before and produced a lovely conformationally correct foal.
		
Click to expand...

Good plan, thanks for the update


----------



## Asha (5 December 2017)

Marigold4 said:



			Just to update everyone who was kind enough to reply to my post with their breeding stories. I decided it was too risky to breed from beloved mare. Instead I have bought a 15hh Oldenburg (Royaldik) x TB (Primitive proposal) mare who is 7 years old and unbroken but well handled and with the nicest nature. Plan is to back her but take it slowly. She has had a foal so if breeding still appeals or riding isn't her thing, I could breed from her knowing that she has successfully foaled before and produced a lovely conformationally correct foal.
		
Click to expand...

My homebred 5 YO is by Royaldik. Shes turning into a bit of a superstar. Sounds like a good buy and a good decision !! Good luck with her.


----------

